# Opinions On Roms From A Flashoholic



## anderbutter (Sep 30, 2011)

I have run pretty much every ROM out there since the early days of the first version of Liberty. And what i've found is that pretty much every AOSP rom has its bugs and disadvantages. Sure, the customization is cool, but in the end I just want my phone to work, and to its full potential. The fact that AOSP roms do not record 720p video with multiple mics is a huge flaw for one, and there is inevitably some sort of force close, connection issue, you name it. Thats why i'm on Vortex, and probably will be as long as I have my DX. Everything works and it utilizes the full potential of the phone. On top of that the speed and stability are superb. I know people get crazy quadrant scores with AOSP roms but in my experience most of them eventually lag while Vortex remains snappy consistently. I literally have zero issues with this rom and have been running it for several months. If i see AOSP, i dont even bother looking any further, ill pass. My fave AOSP rom has always been liquid, and the newest version 3.2 has alot of reported bugs, so as much as i'd like to try it i will just stick with what works. just my two cents.


----------



## waschlappen (Oct 30, 2011)

My biggest issue work 2nd init roms is the battery life. I've been on liberty 3 for about a month now. Like most things about it. How would you compare vortex to the newest liberty?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

To me liberty seems more polished. Ran vortex for a couple of days and was way to blurry for me. I too do not like aosp roms for the same reasons as stated above. Have been running liberty Since rc 1.1 was released and have had zero issues with it or the 1.0. Only benefits i saw to vortex was the built in data throttle mod but i have never been throttled even as i use close to 10 gigs a month (lots of streaming on hdmi). So i will be staying on liberty 3 for a while (unless someone convinces me to try another rom). Especially since the toolbox now allows to change all of your status bar icons (a huge plus for me).


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Miui 10.21 is as stable as it gets. The battery life is also a large improvement from any blur or other 2nd init rom. Highly recommend it.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Anderbutter, what is it that u preferred vortex over liberty. Just wondering if i missed something on it

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## waschlappen (Oct 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Miui 10.21 is as stable as it gets. The battery life is also a large improvement from any blur or other 2nd init rom. Highly recommend it.


Interesting that you see better battery than blur based roms. Exiting really! I started looking a little bit at 11.4, but shied away due to battery fears. Very intrigued by the ICS additions too. Have you tried it yet? Can you compare battery to blur roms?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

waschlappen said:


> Interesting that you see better battery than blur based roms. Exiting really! I started looking a little bit at 11.4, but shied away due to battery fears. Very intrigued by the ICS additions too. Have you tried it yet? Can you compare battery to blur roms?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Battery life is pretty good for me on MIUI, I get around 10 hours and I'm constantly on it texting or on the internet. Some people say they get better but I don't think they touch their phones much haha.. Oh and I'm sure he's tried the latest version made, he was the one that fixed the deep sleep issues. 
But anyway, I think you should give MIUI a try, at least two days on it.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

waschlappen said:


> Interesting that you see better battery than blur based roms. Exiting really! I started looking a little bit at 11.4, but shied away due to battery fears. Very intrigued by the ICS additions too. Have you tried it yet? Can you compare battery to blur roms?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I tried the ics version for like a day, but went back to 1.10.21. It is the most stable version to date and probably will be until dxc releases his final version. If you want a daily driver then I wouldn't touch the ics version and stick with what is known to be stable.

You have to force yourself into the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality sometimes haha







and 1.10.21 is broken in no way.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

waschlappen said:


> Interesting that you see better battery than blur based roms. Exiting really! I started looking a little bit at 11.4, but shied away due to battery fears. Very intrigued by the ICS additions too. Have you tried it yet? Can you compare battery to blur roms?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The ICS MIUI gets pretty decent battery life. As far as I can tell from the various MIUI and other ROMs I've had in the past -

10.8 was the best 2nd-Init ROM I had for battery life (version before .21) this was because I was able to run more scripts on it, and when I had it fully maxed with regular usage (100 or so texts a day, a few hours of internet, etc.) I could get around 36-48 hours of usage. This was absolutely phenomonal.

10.21 is comparable to 10.8, just not all scripts have been fully updated to support it. Stock 10.21 I am able to get anywhere from 24-36 hours using usage as described above.

ICS MIUI is pretty comparable, I would say ever so slightly less than .21, probably due to just a bit of optimization that needs to be done still on the ICS framework to run *ideally* on the X. Its been my daily driver since it's release and I usually get around 24-30 hours or so I'd say. Enough to make it through the day, which is what matters since I charge my phone every night regardless, unless I'm doing a full discharge cycle or just testing how long it'll go.

The best battery life I had was on my very first ROM I used which was called FroyoDYNAMITE, which I believe was a ROM by Fabulous. I had that tweaked to the max and could have it stable running beyond 48 hours, I believe I maxed it around 56 or so once. But, as all things are, it was time to update and go to GB, and when I did I went the 2nd-init route. The Defy base for MIUI really made the most vast improvements in battery for 2nd-init, to put it on comparison to Blur.

OP, keep an eye for DXC's final MIUI when it comes if you are wanting full functionality, since it'll have HDMI-out and 720p video recording and playback. Don't know if it'll use multi-mic however, but really that's about the final functionality that's left on AOSP roms to be done. FC issues used to trouble me from time to time, but it is fairly rare, and I get it regardless if on Blur or AOSP from time to time, and I'd rather have AOSP personally.


----------



## waschlappen (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like the perfect holiday project.

when 720p recording is available, will that also enable a blur-like widescreen camera?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Battery life is pretty good for me on MIUI, I get around 10 hours and I'm constantly on it texting or on the internet. Some people say they get better but I don't think they touch their phones much haha.. Oh and I'm sure he's tried the latest version made, he was the one that fixed the deep sleep issues.
> But anyway, I think you should give MIUI a try, at least two days on it.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


to me 10 hours is ridiculous. I am an extremely heavy user and get 15 to 20 hrs on average on liberty 3. i hate charging my phone cuz its hard for me to leave it alone for and let it charge

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

waschlappen said:


> Sounds like the perfect holiday project.
> 
> What version are you on?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Latest ICS MIUI from Ace. Also, for stabilities sake follow the directions in the OP to install. When I did I just flashed over .21 and wiped cache, It worked pretty well, but I would get occasional FC. Got sick of it last night finally and did a fully data wipe and re-flash and cache wipe, not a single FC so far and much, much more stable. After my first flash I'd get intermittent issues about once every couple days with random screen lockup or self-reboot, Seems those were resolved with the data wipe. Just enough ICS framework in it that it doesn't always play nice without the full data wipe before the install.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> to me 10 hours is ridiculous. I am an extremely heavy user and get 15 to 20 hrs on average on liberty 3. i hate charging my phone cuz its hard for me to leave it alone for and let it charge
> 
> Sent from my Hacked Out DX


Eh, I have two batteries so it doesn't matter to me haha. It's only like $5 from Amazon.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## anderbutter (Sep 30, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Anderbutter, what is it that u preferred vortex over liberty. Just wondering if i missed something on it
> 
> Sent from my Hacked Out DX


On liberty 3 i had a few force close issues, this after coming from a fresh sbf and restoring apps only, no data or system stuff, and running fix permissions. other than that the ROM was great and i'd put it at a close second behind vortex. I dont mind the blur. know why? it WORKS. Plus devortex is amazing with support, though I and many others don't need the support because we dont have any problems!


----------



## cronek288 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've flashed a lot of different roms to me it seems they all have different advantages. Muiu is almost to different for me in a way it reminds me of apples os. I liked liberty a lot but use could not get my (link to cell land line phones bluetooth) to connect. Switched to Vortex found a theme I love and have loved it every since


----------



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> OP, keep an eye for DXC's final MIUI when it comes if you are wanting full functionality, since it'll have HDMI-out and 720p video recording and playback. Don't know if it'll use multi-mic however, but really that's about the final functionality that's left on AOSP roms to be done.


So have they gotten 802.1x wifi working as well? I couldn't use my office wifi on anything 2nd init.


----------

